# Wolf Tooth Resolve Dropper Post



## Wolf Tooth (4 mo ago)

The Wolf Tooth Resolve dropper post launches today. We are starting this thread as a resource for the MTBR community to discuss and learn and share information about this unique dropper post. Follow the links below for more details. We have extensive video and written resources available on our website. We will try to participate in the discussion on this thread as much as possible but we simply cannot monitor and respond immediately. Please email us directly if you have immediate questions or concerns about your Resolve dropper post: [email protected]

*Product pages*

Resolve Dropper Post
Resolve Dropper Post Replacement Parts
Resolve Dropper Post Travel Adjustment Spacers

*Support pages*

Resolve Dropper Post: Full Rebuild and Service
Resolve Dropper Post User Manual
Resolve Dropper Post Tech Specs and Dimensions
Resolve Dropper Post Length Calculator
Factory Service Request

_Admin edit: photo added for newsletter and social_


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks like a great post. Kudos on stack height it matters a lot for a lot of us. 

Is a 34.9 coming at somepoint?


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Wow... Those prices are just a slap in the face...


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

GKelley said:


> Wow... Those prices are just a slap in the face...


Why do you say that? Were you expecting them to give them away? Looks fine to me.

Not to state the obvious, but it’s their decision, not yours, to price them how they wish. If they are priced accordingly (which they look to be), they will sell. If they aren’t, they won’t and the company will have to make adjustments, failing which the product launch will not be successful. They have no obligation to price them to ensure they are available to everyone. Not in North America anyway.

EDIT: I own and enjoy a few WolfTooth products. All are beautifully designed and manufactured. Usability, and fit and finish, are next level. If you don’t like the bang for the buck ratio, vote with your wallet and buy a TranzX.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

GKelley said:


> Wow... Those prices are just a slap in the face...


For a high quality hydraulic cartridge, it's right in line price wise. Check out Bike Yoke droppers for more of an apples to apples comparison. 

Cheap air cartridges in budget options are not apples to apples. 

Plus this has a lot of cool features not available on other droppers. Change the diameter on your existing dropper, that's freaking sweet! 

Huge range of travel adjustment, super low stack height.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Why do you say that? Were you expecting them to give them away? Looks fine to me.


$350 without a lever... The going competitive price from more reasonable sellers is around $200. And even that's too damn high....


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Why do you say that? Were you expecting them to give them away? Looks fine to me.


I like Wolf Tooth but I'll be honest I don't see any reason to spend more then a PNW/TranX/BrandX post. They go up and down reliably so why spend more?


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

FrankS29 said:


> Plus this has a lot of cool features not available on other droppers. Change the diameter on your existing dropper, that's freaking sweet!


Only other one I know of us the bikeyoke.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Oh right.. Hydro's. That just screams "please rip me off"! 🤣

My fault. 🙄


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

GKelley said:


> Oh right.. Hydro's. That just screams "please rip me off"! 🤣
> 
> My fault. 🙄


Wow. You're pretty offended by this it seems


----------



## runbrung (Nov 10, 2021)

I just bought my 3rd BikeYoke or I'd give this a shot. Seems like it's in the same league; same bleeding feature, same saddle clamp quality, same swappable lowers for different sizes. Kudos!


----------



## Adodero (Jul 16, 2009)

GKelley said:


> $350 without a lever... The going competitive price from more reasonable sellers is around $200. And even that's too damn high....


The Fox Factory Transfer is around the same price point, Revive is also. You have to send the Transfer in for rebuild and it appears you can do the Wolftooth yourself (IDK about the Revive). You can also get Wolftooth on the phone, good luck getting that from Fox. I haven't had a Revive so IDK anything about it, but it seems well within range of premium posts. 

My experience with the $200 posts it that they readily **** the bed, X-Fusion being the exception. I've had OneUp posts last less than a month. I'd rather fork out the extra $150 for something that isn't going to die on me all the time and require constant maintenance (assuming that's the case here, time will tell).


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

FrankS29 said:


> For a high quality hydraulic cartridge, it's right in line price wise. Check out Bike Yoke droppers for more of an apples to apples comparison.
> 
> Cheap air cartridges in budget options are not apples to apples.
> 
> ...


And the short insertion point is even better.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

@Wolf Tooth Welcome! And great job! Looking forward to hearing your insight in response to some design related discussions that will hopefully occur. That said, I will give this thread about 2 more hours before it evolves into an e-bike debate. In the meantime, we will apparently deal with pricing debates…

It’s been a little salty around here of late. Hang in there. And congrats!


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Adodero said:


> The Fox Factory Transfer is around the same price point, Revive is also. You have to send the Transfer in for rebuild and it appears you can do the Wolftooth yourself (IDK about the Revive). You can also get Wolftooth on the phone, good luck getting that from Fox. I haven't had a Revive so IDK anything about it, but it seems well within range of premium posts.
> 
> My experience with the $200 posts it that they readily **** the bed, X-Fusion being the exception. *I've had OneUp posts last less than a month*. I'd rather fork out the extra $150 for something that isn't going to die on me all the time and require constant maintenance (assuming that's the case here, time will tell).



My new OneUp dropper on my SJ Evo is not long for this world. Right out of the box it felt like it needed to be serviced. 

It's just so clunky. 

My buddy has one as well and on a wet ride, it basically stopped working halfway through and required a teardown and cleaning, on a 2 month old post. 

The only reason I went with one on my SJ is because it was the only post that would give me the drop I was looking for and fit in the frame. 

Looks like this new WolfTooth post will fit and will likely replace the OneUp in my bike next season if they come out with a 34.9mm version.


----------



## Adodero (Jul 16, 2009)

FrankS29 said:


> My buddy has one as well and on a wet ride, it basically stopped working halfway through and required a teardown and cleaning, on a 2 month old post.


This is a common theme with their posts and what killed mine, it had standing water in it and the cartridge ingested water also. Never again. Their customer service is great, but their products have had a lot of issues for me and I quit them as a brand a while ago.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

So, lot's of cool features here. Full user serviceability is awesome! I'm tired of throwing **** away. The external filter's really cool. Short insertion point, range adjustability, gotta still be made in Minnesota and the usual wolftooth build quality.. It'd be cool to check out.

Oh and the ability to change the diameter is a serious money saver. I've already done that on a bikeyoke, making that a $200 post


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

dysfunction said:


> So, lot's of cool features here. Full user serviceability is awesome! I'm tired of throwing **** away. The external filter's really cool. Short insertion point, range adjustability, gotta still be made in Minnesota and the usual wolftooth build quality.. It'd be cool to check out.


I just ordered a new PNW Loam for one of my bikes, if this was released last week, I would have been all over this post instead. 

I have nothing but positive things to say about PNW, but simply being able to swap the post diameters and the fact that I also love everything I have from Wolftooth. 

Honestly, I also didn't realize that you can also swap diameters with Bike Yoke as well.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

FrankS29 said:


> Honestly, I also didn't realize that you can also swap diameters with Bike Yoke as well.


Yea, it's something I found when ordering small parts. Made a mental note, and it paid off about 4 months later. It's a great feature, kudos to wolftooth to doing this as well.


----------



## Velorangutan (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## Adodero (Jul 16, 2009)

I ordered one for a Sqweeb build I'm working on, seatpost was the last thing I needed. I'll report in when I have some time on it.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

dysfunction said:


> Wow. You're pretty offended by this it seems


We should all be. Maybe prices would be more sensible.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

Innovative design. Looks really impressive. Will tick all the right boxes for a lot of people. Kudos.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

GKelley said:


> We should all be. Maybe prices would be more sensible.


Why would I get offended because Wolftooth came out with another _option_? 

If you don't like the pricing, move on and don't buy it. There are plenty of cheaper options at your disposal. 

I personally understand why this post will cost more than the budget options and I'm stoked it exists.


----------



## Wolf Tooth (4 mo ago)

HEMIjer said:


> Looks like a great post. Kudos on stack height it matters a lot for a lot of us.
> 
> Is a 34.9 coming at somepoint?


It's certainly on our radar. We wish more frames used this size -- more room allows for some interesting designs.


----------



## Adodero (Jul 16, 2009)

He's not wrong about the pricing of bike parts, it's ridiculous, but personally I'm more offended that I have paid $200 for seatposts that fail in a month, $3k for frames that fail within 2 months, $120 for pedals that fail after 6 months, $1100 for forks that have to be broken down right away, $400 cranks that break after a month and they don't bother warrantying, etc.

Not saying this post will last any better than others, but I'm more irritated with the bike industry pumping out expensive stuff that doesn't last more than I am paying $380 for something that does (in theory, anyway).


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Not really interested, when I get another, it'll probably be another bikeyoke, due to their self-bleeding design and long-term reliability. Maybe this will be reliable, but I ain't going to be a tester. Also, maybe good that bikeyoke may get some competition in the "actual reliable dropper post" area. Price is fine, again if it competes with BY. What I really need is something that works in cold weather (-20F) that is mechanically actuated with infinite adjust. PNWs have been throw-away posts for me.


----------



## Wolf Tooth (4 mo ago)

mtnbkrmike said:


> @Wolf Tooth Welcome! And great job! Looking forward to hearing your insight in response to some design related discussions that will hopefully occur. That said, I will give this thread about 2 more hours before it evolves into an e-bike debate. In the meantime, we will apparently deal with pricing debates…
> 
> It’s been a little salty around here of late. Hang in there. And congrats!


Thanks! We are excited to share this dropper post with the MTBR community. Don't worry, we have thick skin. It would be sad indeed if this thread somehow devolves into a debate about e-bikes


----------



## mnpikey (Sep 18, 2017)

I can see the price being what it is for a USA manufactured product. But this is made in Taiwan (per Wolftooth on Facebook).


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

Dammit... I have a bike that is a rolling WT catalog and it was "done". Now this has to get added to the mix and I'm now wanting to swap my perfectly functioning dropper post for this one. Really excited about this post. Having the premium feel/features of the bikeyoke, but less stack height then a oneup and made and supported by wolftooth is a huge win.


----------



## flgfish (11 mo ago)

I really like Wolftooth products, but they sure are proud of them. Buy once, cry once… I guess.


----------



## Wolf Tooth (4 mo ago)

Jayem said:


> Not really interested, when I get another, it'll probably be another bikeyoke, due to their self-bleeding design and long-term reliability. Maybe this will be reliable, but I ain't going to be a tester. Also, maybe good that bikeyoke may get some competition in the "actual reliable dropper post" area. Price is fine, again if it competes with BY. What I really need is something that works in cold weather (-20F) that is mechanically actuated with infinite adjust. PNWs have been throw-away posts for me.


The Resolve dropper post was designed and tested right here in MN so we've spent more hours than we care to think about riding prototypes at those temperatures. Give it a try this winter, we think you'll be impressed.


----------



## vitaflo (Mar 6, 2021)

Love the serviceability of this, especially being able to buy all the parts individually. The only thing I'm sad about is the travel adjust being as complex as it is. I sometimes swap droppers between frames and a simpler travel adjust would have been a godsend. This is the only thing I liked about my old PNW.


----------



## mnpikey (Sep 18, 2017)

I just want a Wolf Tooth stem....


----------



## Seniorbrucio (Dec 28, 2020)

Wolf Tooth said:


> The Resolve dropper post was designed and tested right here in MN so we've spent more hours than we care to think about riding prototypes at those temperatures. Give it a try this winter, we think you'll be impressed.


You need to test it in extreme heat and dust. Send one over to me in Dubai to test! 😝


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

Looking forward to getting one of these eon my bike. Slightly longer drop than my BikeYoke which is nice.

Now I just need you to make an adapter to use a Wolftooth Remote on the new Hope Tech4 lever please!


----------



## Wolf Tooth (4 mo ago)

vitaflo said:


> Love the serviceability of this, especially being able to buy all the parts individually. The only thing I'm sad about is the travel adjust being as complex as it is. I sometimes swap droppers between frames and a simpler travel adjust would have been a godsend. This is the only thing I liked about my old PNW.


We looked at a lot of different travel adjustment options. External adjustment the way some other brands are doing it has some issues (e.g. metal pins impacting plastic bushings). We decided the internal cartridge spacers offered the best long-term reliability even though it takes more effort in the beginning to install.


----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)

I have found that anything designed by Wolftooth and sister companies are well designed, well manufactured and with great attention to detail. 
The price is right in line with other well designed quality products. Looks like this dropper provides feature that others don't and it is great to have more options.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Wolf Tooth said:


> We looked at a lot of different travel adjustment options. External adjustment the way some other brands are doing it has some issues (e.g. metal pins impacting plastic bushings). We decided the internal cartridge spacers offered the best long-term reliability even though it takes more effort in the beginning to install.


Seems like it's similar in principle to how DVO adjusts travel on their airsprings with clips that pop on and off. 

I would rather have a slightly more complicated process that's more reliable in the long run, especially as this is going to be pretty much set it and forget it for most of us. 

Now I'll just echo others to make it 34.9!


----------



## RustyIron (Apr 14, 2008)

This is exceptionally cool. Since basking in the glory of running BikeYoke droppers on by bikes, I vowed to NEVER AGAIN to run those second-rate droppers that are not 100% user serviceable, rechargeable, and bleedable while on the bike. 

There's no need for me to get rid of my BikeYoke droppers, but it's great to hear that there is now another suitable option. Competition drives improvements. Now that there are a couple rogue manufacturers making droppers that don't need to be sent to the factory for repairs, Fox, Rockshox, and the others will be forced to improve their antiquated products.


----------



## alpha_plinker (3 mo ago)

Much need.


----------



## Brad Pitted (Oct 7, 2018)

Looks pretty good but I was hoping for a more elegant take on the saddle clamp. If you’ve ever worked on a 9.8, you know everyone else is gets this part wrong.


----------



## DucatiRider (Oct 1, 2014)

Brad Pitted said:


> If you’ve ever worked on a 9.8, you know everyone else is gets this part wrong.


You can say this about their droppers in general. Everyone talks about Fox but 9.8 set the real benchmark for quality droppers. Mine has been bulletproof.


----------



## Pooner El Ray (8 mo ago)

WolfTooth claims all other air cartridges will fail in time, but not theirs.


----------



## mnpikey (Sep 18, 2017)

I've gone to an AXS dropper and am never looking back. I just wish SRAM would license it so other could make AXS compatible droppers.


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

It's expensive, but it's a premium product. There are lots of reliable low cost options out there, but there's also a market for people who want to pay for high end things. Some buy Toyota, some buy BMW. Both do the same job reliably.


----------



## Lionel_Hutz (Dec 8, 2021)

mnpikey said:


> I've gone to an AXS dropper and am never looking back. I just wish SRAM would license it so other could make AXS compatible droppers.


Give me a decent mechanical any day. AXS dropper was nothing but regret for me. Constant issues, and the weight and travel were poor compared to even a cheaper mech dropper. Mine has now been in with SRAM for warranty repairs for at least 1.5 months with zero word from them.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

mnpikey said:


> I've gone to an AXS dropper and am never looking back. I just wish SRAM would license it so other could make AXS compatible droppers.


I would love to run an AXS dropper but not at $800.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Lionel_Hutz said:


> Give me a decent mechanical any day. AXS dropper was nothing but regret for me. Constant issues, and the weight and travel were poor compared to even a cheaper mech dropper. Mine has now been in with SRAM for warranty repairs for at least 1.5 months with zero word from them.


Sorry to hear. 

My AXS dropper was absolutely flawless and took an absolute beating without a hiccup. 

As far as I can tell, AXS droppers have been essentially unobtainable for many, many months now. IIRC, I heard on a podcast I listen to it’s down to a material shortage, I want to say it’s the aluminum that the stanchion and body are made out of.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

Why don’t any of these seatposts talk to my Garmin and tell me if they are up or down. This is ridiculous in todays age of ebikes it won’t tell me.

On a serious note though, price isn’t out of line. I had a Transfer SL that was creaking so bad after 5 or 6 rides I simply gave it to my son. Probably should have tried to warranty it but was easier to just get rid of that POS. If this doesn’t do that I would say it is worth it.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Wolf Tooth always makes great quality products and this new dropper will be on my very short list once I'm in the market.

Funny/ cringe worthy story: My wife and I moved last week and a duffle bag got thrown out that that had 2, brand new in boxes, unused dropper posts in it. One was a KS Lev Ci. Yah for me.


----------



## climbanymtn (Mar 9, 2018)

This dropper looks sweet! I've been a long-time Fox Transfer Performance Elite user (on two bikes) and that product has been bomb proof. After spending $150 to have one serviced recently (after 4 years of use without needing any service), I might consider going with the Wolf Tooth Resolve for a new bike build I'm working on. 

The things that stick out to me about this dropper:
1) Weight - It's nearly 100 grams lighter than the 2022 Fox Transfer in my size (200mm x 30.9). With optional titanium bolts, it will be even lighter. That's amazing!
2) Self-bleeding - my buddy has a Bike Yoke and he swears by the bleed valve, but not having to do it all sounds even better. Assuming it's reliable.
3) Self-serviceable - I'd be curious to know what tools are needed and the cost of replacement parts. My buddy with the Bike Yoke commented he had to buy some pricey tools to self-service his dropper and the process was quite involved.
4) American engineered, assembled and the company is great - I have a WT ReMote on two bikes which is a great product. Plus I love the company logo haha!
5) Price - $70 more than the comparable Fox Transfer Performance Elite, the price would be reasonable if I save on costs via self-service. Plus it's lighter. I won't mind paying a premium if its bomb-proof, hassle free and weighs less!

The big question marks for me are:
1) If the self-bleed system fails and you have to send the dropper in for service, how much will that cost, including shipping cost and turnaround time? 
2) How durable/reliable is this dropper? In other words, how much time (and cost) will be involve in self-servicing? I've loved the set it and forget it aspect of both of my Fox Transfers.


----------



## Wolf Tooth (4 mo ago)

climbanymtn said:


> This dropper looks sweet! I've been a long-time Fox Transfer Performance Elite user (on two bikes) and that product has been bomb proof. After spending $150 to have one serviced recently (after 4 years of use without needing any service), I might consider going with the Wolf Tooth Resolve for a new bike build I'm working on.
> 
> The things that stick out to me about this dropper:
> 1) Weight - It's nearly 100 grams lighter than the 2022 Fox Transfer in my size (200mm x 30.9). With optional titanium bolts, it will be even lighter. That's amazing!
> ...


Be sure to check out the links at the top of this thread. They should answer most of your questions about service and cost. If you have any additional questions, you can reach out to us directly.


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm a total XC weight weenie and could not tell if the weight claims (which were very impressive) included the lever or not and if the pricing included the lever and everything or if thats ordered separate? maybe just me.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

any video of the speed of this thing ? does it extend with an authoritative revive-like 'THWACK' at rapid speed?


----------



## Wolf Tooth (4 mo ago)

mackdhagen said:


> I'm a total XC weight weenie and could not tell if the weight claims (which were very impressive) included the lever or not and if the pricing included the lever and everything or if thats ordered separate? maybe just me.


Weight and price is for the just the post. We'll review the product page and make sure that's clear.


----------



## Wolf Tooth (4 mo ago)

127.0.0.1 said:


> any video of the speed of this thing ? does it extend with an authoritative revive-like 'THWACK' at rapid speed?


Yes, extend speed is fast with a nice audible top-out.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I just checked out all of the maintenance procedures. Thanks for having both text and video. Video is great, but having something I can just refer to when my hands are all greasy is awesome.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

There is a whole lot of bellyaching going on regarding price from a crowd that throws down an extra eight hundred bucks to save 300 grams on a pair of wheels. 

If this thing is an utterly reliable and consistent install-and-and-forget-about-it post, the price seems reasonable. If there are any holes in the armor, then I'd rather buy a PNW for $150 and run it until it dies a few times over. Time will tell. Either way I'm starting to view dropper posts as one of the more disposable components on an MTB. They have a tough life.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

BadgerOne said:


> Either way I'm starting to view dropper posts as one of the more disposable components on an MTB. They have a tough life.


This is why I've been happy to buy fully user rebuildable ones. I am tired of wasting money, and tire of throwing waste out unnecessarily.


----------



## Trinimon (Aug 6, 2019)

Looks promising. How is the return speed compared to Fox and OneUp? The fully self-serviceable option is def a big incentive to get one. Though it's under $90CDN for a OneUp replacement cartridge. I have a OneUp on it's 3rd season and still going strong. I just sent in my Fox Transfer after 2 seasons as it was starting to stick if it was ridden partially down and also gets sluggish when the temp drops below -10C. I'll most likely sell the Transfer after I get it back from Fox and pickup a WolfTooth.


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

I have just fitted one in place of my BikeYoke revive that IMHO is the Rolls Royce of seat posts.

Initial impressions are that its very nicely made and it is smooth in action. It has a very defined noise at full extension and compression. Hopefully I will get out for a ride on it tomorrow.


----------



## Trinimon (Aug 6, 2019)

Rick Draper said:


> I have just fitted one in place of my BikeYoke revive that IMHO is the Rolls Royce of seat posts.
> 
> Initial impressions are that its very nicely made and it is smooth in action. It has a very defined noise at full extension and compression. Hopefully I will get out for a ride on it tomorrow.


How's the return speed? I read a couple reviews that said if you hang your bike vertically for storage, it can get squishy and may need 2-3 cycles to clear the air. Not a deal breaker...


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

Trinimon said:


> How's the return speed? I read a couple reviews that said if you hang your bike vertically for storage, it can get squishy and may need 2-3 cycles to clear the air. Not a deal breaker...


The return speed is fast.

The Revive if you hang it upside down can get squishy so I am used to that.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Rick Draper said:


> The return speed is fast.
> 
> The Revive if you hang it upside down can get squishy so I am used to that.


I'm interested in hearing a comparison as you get used to the wolftooth.


----------



## RustyIron (Apr 14, 2008)

Rick Draper said:


> The Revive if you hang it upside down can get squishy so I am used to that.


That's kind of the what you would expect. I've been on the trail and had other riders ask me about the Revive. I flip the bike upright, extend the post, and introduce enough air so the seatpost becomes squishy. 

Then I tell them, "Watch this!" 
And I bleed the air out in 10 seconds. 

It's a cool parlor trick to amaze your friends and impress the trail bunnies.


----------



## Clyde Ride (Jun 7, 2019)

dysfunction said:


> Wow. You're pretty offended by this it seems


It’s a slap in the face!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

It looks similar to a 9point8 in a lot of ways....


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

kpdemello said:


> Some buy Toyota, some buy BMW. Both do the same job reliably.


Some one has never owned a BMW.


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

93EXCivic said:


> Some one has never owned a BMW.


Nope. They are too expensive to fix and have more reliability issues than Toyota in my experience. But I know some prefer the features, comfort or status signal that a BMW provides. To each their own.


----------



## Notthatbryan (Aug 7, 2021)

93EXCivic said:


> Some one has never owned a BMW.


Or a current supra.

Current Toyota lineup,
Supra is a BMW
GR86 is a Subaru
Yaris is a Mazda

Toyota reliability!


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

kpdemello said:


> Nope. They are too expensive to fix and have more reliability issues than Toyota in my experience. But I know some prefer the features, comfort or status signal that a BMW provides. To each their own.


That was a joke about the "reliability" of BMW.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

93EXCivic said:


> That was a joke about the "reliability" of BMW.


If you have to explain it...


----------



## Didzy2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

@Wolf Tooth does this post have any side to side play out of the box? is it totally solid? also and most importantly - is it quiet? ive had no end of issues with rattling one up posts and a few revives that had a awful rattle/loose feeling at full extension - my current fox transfer (only a few months old from new) has a fair bit of side to side play at full extension but fortunately is quiet and not a rattly mess descending


----------



## Wolf Tooth (4 mo ago)

Didzy2009 said:


> @Wolf Tooth does this post have any side to side play out of the box? is it totally solid? also and most importantly - is it quiet? ive had no end of issues with rattling one up posts and a few revives that had a awful rattle/loose feeling at full extension - my current fox transfer (only a few months old from new) has a fair bit of side to side play at full extension but fortunately is quiet and not a rattly mess descending


Every dropper post needs to have some rotational play or it will bind when you tighten your seat collar. We always target minimal play when assembling our posts but we cannot guarantee zero play. You should not experience any rattling with our post but again, that cannot be guaranteed, especially over time -- every brand post will loosen up with enough use. Ours is easily maintained and adjusted for a lifetime however. Note that with our Resolve post you can use different size brass pins to reduce or increase the amount of rotational play and we sell the pins individually in 4 sizes. It's an easy process -- 15-20 minutes. Some other brands would have a similar method of adjustment if different diameter pins are offered (e.g. Fox).


----------



## office (Aug 8, 2007)

Adodero said:


> You can also get Wolftooth on the phone, good luck getting that from Fox. I haven't had a Revive so IDK anything about it, but it seems well within range of premium posts.


For what it's worth I've called Fox a few times at their Inland Empire office and they picked up every time and walked me through a few issues I had while rebuilding stuff. It's been a few years but that has always been my experience going back 15 years.


----------



## Trinimon (Aug 6, 2019)

Hopefully these work well in sub -12C temps. My Fox gets sluggish at around -5C and gives up at around -15C. Just sent me Fox in for a service because it was starting to get slow and sticking returning to full height. That's $130.CDN service fee + parts + shipping to Fox. If I can do my own servicing of the Wolf at home, it would pay for itself after the first service.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Trinimon said:


> Hopefully these work well in sub -12C temps. My Fox gets sluggish at around -5C and gives up at around -15C. Just sent me Fox in for a service because it was starting to get slow and sticking returning to full height. That's $130.CDN service fee + parts + shipping to Fox. If I can do my own servicing of the Wolf at home, it would pay for itself after the first service.


He said they tested it in Minnesota in the cold and it's going to work fine in that. It better be ok for -20F  I killed a Transfer in the cold and multiple PNWs...but starting off with a fresh PNW it'll work for a while in the cold, although return gets real slow when it gets cold.


----------



## Ben50 (3 mo ago)

Nice one


----------



## vitaflo (Mar 6, 2021)

Trinimon said:


> Hopefully these work well in sub -12C temps. My Fox gets sluggish at around -5C and gives up at around -15C. Just sent me Fox in for a service because it was starting to get slow and sticking returning to full height. That's $130.CDN service fee + parts + shipping to Fox. If I can do my own servicing of the Wolf at home, it would pay for itself after the first service.


If anyone is going to get a dropper to work well in cold weather it's Wolf Tooth. Fat biking in the winter is huge here in MN (and WT has a sister company that makes fat bikes). I suspect half the reason they made this dropper is because so many others just crap out in the cold.


----------



## RIP-Mo (Jan 16, 2021)

@Wolf Tooth 
Is this more comparable to the Bike Yoke Devine or the Bike Yoke Revive? Or is it as smooth and require as little force to activate as the ifp-free Revive?
Also: your claim from the video that this is the first auto bleeding dropper seem just not accurate: Bike Yoke Devine has had that feature and has been around for years. You must have known that because you also seem to have copied the way you reduce travel (same way as the Devine) . I am sure you have a great post, but coming out with these kind of inaccurate claims I think is below what WT should be.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

GKelley said:


> $350 without a lever... The going competitive price from more reasonable sellers is around $200. And even that's too damn high....


As you can see from the responses to your comment, your idea of a reasonable cost for a dropper post is a touch unrealistic 🙄

I got to ask though, why do you think a dropper post for $200 is “too damn high”?

When I think of the prices we pay for things, a pair of running shoes for $100-150, a decent dinner for two for $60-75, a tank of gas for (name your price), it just seems to me like you’re being kinda cheap.

If a high end dropper post costs $300, a high end shock costs $600, and a high end fork costs $900, it seems like those prices line up pretty well.

I’m always amazed by comments from people who think things should cost less, as if market forces and economies of scale don’t already keep prices relatively low.

You must be impossible to live with around Xmas 🤣


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Adodero said:


> This is a common theme with their posts and what killed mine, it had standing water in it and the cartridge ingested water also. Never again. Their customer service is great, but their products have had a lot of issues for me and I quit them as a brand a while ago.


For the price, One Up makes a good post, I’ve had more than 1/2 dozen, V1 and V2, only had a couple cartridges fail and those were quickly warranted, got some lateral movement in my oldest post which has years of use.

That said, I’ll probably step up to a Wolftooth on the next round as I have had great luck with all the products of theirs I’ve tried.

I previously tried 9.8 and wasn’t imoressed, failed out of the box and very expensive to warranty.

Never had a PNW.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

RIP-Mo said:


> @Wolf Tooth
> Is this more comparable to the Bike Yoke Devine or the Bike Yoke Revive? Or is it as smooth and require as little force to activate as the ifp-free Revive?
> Also: your claim from the video that this is the first auto bleeding dropper seem just not accurate: Bike Yoke Devine has had that feature and has been around for years. You must have known that because you also seem to have copied the way you reduce travel (same way as the Devine) . I am sure you have a great post, but coming out with these kind of inaccurate claims I think is below what WT should be.


ill have an answer for that in a few hours


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

Managed a ride on my Resolve today and its very good. Its definitely up along with the Revive it replaced and the extra 15mm of drop is a very nice addition.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

RIP-Mo said:


> @Wolf Tooth
> Is this more comparable to the Bike Yoke Devine or the Bike Yoke Revive? Or is it as smooth and require as little force to activate as the ifp-free Revive?
> Also: your claim from the video that this is the first auto bleeding dropper seem just not accurate: Bike Yoke Devine has had that feature and has been around for years. You must have known that because you also seem to have copied the way you reduce travel (same way as the Devine) . I am sure you have a great post, but coming out with these kind of inaccurate claims I think is below what WT should be.


So, just installed. Compared to my 5 year old-or-more Bikeyoke Revive, it's not as silky smooth. The WT is more like a fresh PNW in terms of how smooth, which is not junky at all, just that the Revive is in it's own category here IME. I did have a problem with the PNW I just took out of this bike, where it was slipping and I had to go to pretty insane clamping force on the collar, so much so that I was questioning whether the bike was produced right. The WT fits much tighter, so seems like it was not a bike issue, but a PNW issue. I've killed a bunch of the PNWs though, so the main feature I'm looking for out of the WT is to have reliability more like the Bikeyoke, but in the cold.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Could I see a list of the overall lengths of this new dropper?


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

This?









Resolve Dropper Post Tech Specs and Dimensions


Wolf Tooth Resolve Dropper post key metrics and dimensions.External stack height This defines the amount of saddle height that is not usable as travel. Less external stack height allows you to run a longer travel dropper. The external stack height of all Wolf Tooth Resolve dropper posts is 32mm...




www.wolftoothcomponents.com


----------



## Adodero (Jul 16, 2009)

I finished putting my bike together and have had a chance to fool with the post a bit. 

One thing I appreciate about it is that the seat clamp doesn't fall into pieces, the lower portion is attached to the post (or at least didn't just fall out when I attached it). It always drives me nuts trying to install saddles when you remove screws and the thing falls into 3 pieces, not including the hardware. I do wish the upper part of the clamp was slotted like with the Fox posts, though, it makes it easier to get the post on.

It feels smoother than my Transfer is, I don't have a lot of experience with other posts so not a ton of comparisons there. It does have a very audible clunk when you push it down and it extends. I didn't notice a ton of lateral movement. It seems to actuate smoothly. It does seem to need "bleeding" pretty often, like the PB review mentions, it's not a huge deal or hasn't been for me yet. I hang my bikes though, so time will tell if that becomes more dramatic after a while. 



Jayem said:


> The WT fits much tighter, so seems like it was not a bike issue, but a PNW issue.


I barely got it in my frame, it measured around 1/2mm larger than my spare OneUp post that slid in mostly smooth. I doubt will be much of an issue with most bikes, but something to keep in mind if you are running a frame from a smaller manufacturer that reams their seattubes a little smaller.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Adodero said:


> I barely got it in my frame, it measured around 1/2mm larger than my spare OneUp post that slid in mostly smooth. I doubt will be much of an issue with most bikes, but something to keep in mind if you are running a frame from a smaller manufacturer that reams their seattubes a little smaller.


IME, this is the better of the two evils, since it will hold your post in the frame better and avoid one big failing of all drop posts, the fact that we have to cinch a collar around it, which can be easy to crush the post, especially in the case of loose seat tubes. This seems to be exacerbated by butted dropper posts and seat tubes, which have less overlap. Better chance through all of this of not having slipping while minimizing having to torque the hell out of the collar.


----------



## WillDB (Jul 15, 2020)

Sanchofula said:


> Never had a PNW.


You should try one.

Fantastic value for what you're getting. Great customer service. Easy to service. Minimal service intervals. Goes up and down. Never had a failure over thousands of miles.

Now I'm just waiting (begging) for someone to combine a Kinekt suspension seatpost with a dropper...


----------



## bajaguy (Jul 13, 2009)

climbanymtn said:


> This dropper looks sweet! I've been a long-time Fox Transfer Performance Elite user (on two bikes) and that product has been bomb proof. After spending $150 to have one serviced recently (after 4 years of use without needing any service), I might consider going with the Wolf Tooth Resolve for a new bike build I'm working on.
> 
> The things that stick out to me about this dropper:
> 1) Weight - It's nearly 100 grams lighter than the 2022 Fox Transfer in my size (200mm x 30.9). With optional titanium bolts, it will be even lighter. That's amazing!
> ...


Bike yoke is hands down the easiest serviceable post out there going all the way to a full cartridge rebuild. Your post is full of wrong information. What pricey tools are needed to service the post? Snap ring pliers?? Bikeyoke is the post all other posts are measured by.


----------



## Glee217 (6 mo ago)

Sanchofula said:


> For the price, One Up makes a good post, I’ve had more than 1/2 dozen, V1 and V2, only had a couple cartridges fail and those were quickly warranted, got some lateral movement in my oldest post which has years of use.
> 
> That said, I’ll probably step up to a Wolftooth on the next round as I have had great luck with all the products of theirs I’ve tried.
> 
> ...


3 weeks ago purchased a OneUp v2.1 (I think) has very small play on the upper tube (tube that goes up/down) when I rotate/twist the saddle with hand. Seems normal?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Got a couple rides in the teens so far, still recovering from knee injury.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

However, confirmed it works exactly like the BY Revive bringing it inside out of the cold. I forgot to lower it first and now the lever is jammed. It says all this in the instructions, so it's no surprise. When I bring it back out again I expect it to work as it gets colder.


----------



## Wolf Tooth (4 mo ago)

Jayem said:


> However, confirmed it works exactly like the BY Revive bringing it inside out of the cold. I forgot to lower it first and now the lever is jammed. It says all this in the instructions, so it's no surprise. When I bring it back out again I expect it to work as it gets colder.


That's an impressive rig -- ready for anything!
As you noted, it's best to retract the post a bit before moving from a cold to warm environment. Our cartridge does have a pressure relief valve to prevent internal damage but pressure will still build high enough to make pressing the lever difficult in this situation. Cooling the post back down again will reduce the internal pressure and the lever will be easy to push.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Yep, worked fine on 3rd ride. Remembered that time to lower first. Cant wait till i can bend my knee further to take full advantage while riding. They are about 80% for aggressive riding in the winter and at least 20% for just getting on and off, its way harder in deeper snow and dropper makes a huge difference.


----------



## tedsti (Oct 22, 2004)

No cold weather yet in MN to put it through the paces. It is running very smooth for me with a nice solid top-out. I like the CNC aluminum yoke for the cable attachment, the plastic one on my other post broke with minimal use. There is also very minimal wiggle on this dropper.


----------



## tedsti (Oct 22, 2004)

Not a true cold weather test, but got out for a ride at 25F last night. The Resolve worked better at 25F than my KS has ever worked in the summer. Resolve was still smooth on the drops and no noticeable difference in return speed.


----------



## migmtb (Jan 12, 2008)

Also waiting for a 34.9mm dropper. Hopefully one is available in 2023!


----------



## Didzy2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

i would like to try one of these, but sadly in the uk they are just too expensive, its well over £400 plus in with a lever which is insane - shame really as it looks great on paper and i would like to give it a go


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Didzy2009 said:


> i would like to try one of these, but sadly in the uk they are just too expensive, its well over £400 plus in with a lever which is insane - shame really as it looks great on paper and i would like to give it a go


You are the guy that said you hated the bikeyokes. These work a lot like the bikeyoke (I have both).


----------



## Didzy2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

Jayem said:


> You are the guy that said you hated the bikeyokes. These work a lot like the bikeyoke (I have both).


Hates a bit harsh, but ive not had great experience with my last few no, doesnt mean that the wolftooth one would be identical though? if it didnt have the niggles the revive had id be happy!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Didzy2009 said:


> Hates a bit harsh, but ive not had great experience with my last few no, doesnt mean that the wolftooth one would be identical though? if it didnt have the niggles the revive had id be happy!


The WT has the same quirks as the BY. Need to compress it in different temps (bringing it inside) or the lever mechanism will jam.


----------



## tedsti (Oct 22, 2004)

I rode for 1.5 hours last night in -4F temps and my Resolve post had no issues. Return speed was barely slower than summer.


----------



## Bigtuna00 (Nov 9, 2020)

Installed my Resolve last night. So far things are a mixed bag 

Squish out of the box (1-2") but, the bleed technique seemed to resolve it pretty easily (push the post down, let it sit for 20-30 seconds). There's still a small amount of squish after a few bleeds. The manual says up to 3 mm is normal (and passive-aggressively points out it's normal for every hydraulic post, which is flat out wrong; this comment is totally unnecessary and shouldn't appear in the install instructions...)

The lever won't move with any weight on the post. Stand up and it works fine. To be clear, it does this at any height. This is not the "hydro lock" scenario that happens at full height when moving from between temps. This is 100% a deal-breaker for me. I've used 8-9 different brands of dropper, they can all stick when your weight is too far rearward, but I've never felt any post that sticks this bad with weight on it (and never had the actuator not move). Hopefully I just got a lemon.

Lever action is very stiff. I have 3 droppers in the garage right now, the Resolve, and KS LEV CI, and a PNW Fern. The Resolve is _significantly_ more difficult to actuate. I know they recommend the "light action" lever, which in retrospect seems to be a tacit acknowledgement that the action is stiff. I'm using the Shimano SL-MT800-IL lever.

I would not describe the post as "smooth" personally. It feels as smooth as any TranzX-variant post I've ever used. I would call it "mid-range". KS LEV CI, Reverb AXS (though barely) and BikeYoke Revive all felt smoother out of the box.

The dimensions are amazing of course, I can fit a 200mm drop in the same space I had 170-180 before.

I don't like what I'm reading about the post "hydro locking". That's the kind of faff I want nothing to do with. Should be on the front page of the website, I had no idea about this problem until I started searching for help because of the post sticking.

I was really looking forward to this post! Super bummed right now but hopefully Wolf Tooth will be able to resolve it (hah!)


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I’ve got one on my Zerode, been riding it for a month, temps down into the teens, no issues, no change in function, nice feel, solid return, an upgrade from 1Up


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Yeah, the more I use it, the more similar I find it to the BY. Not quite as smooth, but still pretty smooth. Sure, you have to unweight in the very slightest amount to get it to drop, but it's so subtle and slight I don't even realize it. Working in the 0 and -F temps just fine. Lever action is easy, no issues there. Seriously, all 5-6 different brand of droppers I've used didn't have radically different lever pressures, action was a lot different though depending on the dropper. Action here is good, not many negatives.


----------



## Bigtuna00 (Nov 9, 2020)

Bigtuna00 said:


> Installed my Resolve last night. So far things are a mixed bag
> 
> ....


FWIW, I decided to just go with a Reverb AXS. Way too much faff involved with the Resolve and, tbh, any other cable-actuated post is a pain in the ass to deal with in my frame (Mondraker Crafty, featured head-tube cable routing wankery).


----------



## sacki (Apr 15, 2017)

Bigtuna00 said:


> Installed my Resolve last night. So far things are a mixed bag
> 
> Squish out of the box (1-2") but, the bleed technique seemed to resolve it pretty easily (push the post down, let it sit for 20-30 seconds). There's still a small amount of squish after a few bleeds. The manual says up to 3 mm is normal (and passive-aggressively points out it's normal for every hydraulic post, which is flat out wrong; this comment is totally unnecessary and shouldn't appear in the install instructions...)
> 
> ...


I did not really experience any of the above.
I am using the post with a BikeYoke Triggy Alpha (short) remote and the actuation is smooth and consistent. I would definitely not describe it as "stiff". I like the lever feel.
The Shimano remotes do have a different leverage ratio which might explain the stiff feel you mention. I've noticed similar with other posts combined with Shimano remotes.
Movement of the post is also nice, no sticky feeling. It would compare it fairly similar to one of my BikeYokes. My frame does have an extremely steep *actual* seattube angle though: @ 74.5° (virtual seattube angle is 77.5°). Seattube angles, the position you clamp the post, and the way you drop a post or where sit/push on the saddle are just some of the factors havimg impact on on how a post moves.
Now, every post has tolerances, but speaking for this one, random WT Resolve I own, I can only say that actuation and the movement were absolutely nice.
And for everyone who was hesitating about the price:
They are now a lot cheaper off of the original WT website compared to when I bought it.
I paid 485€. Now I could have the same exact post for 355€. Seeing that did not make me very happy. That means I paid a premium of 130€ for being an early adopter. Needless to say I am really bummed.


----------

